# Abortion access issues and SD Republican



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey

I found an interesting blog from South Dakota last night, and I thought I would share with all of you.

I tend to agree with much of what she blogs about.

http://www.rhrealitycheck.org/blog/2008 ... ions-rises



> In this week's podcast, *I cover the way that the legislators in South Dakota have been avoiding the discussion of a birth control protection act*that would protect the right of the citizens of South Dakota to access and use contraception. Pushing this act is a brilliant move on the part of reproductive rights activists, because it puts anti-choice legislators (the same ones who tried to ban abortion in that state) in a bad situation. You see, they want to ban contraception eventually, which is something you can figure out by reading enough anti-choice literature or Cristina Page's book How The Pro-choice Movement Saved America, but since that's not exactly a popular stance, they try to hide those cards until such time as they can shove through contraception bans a bit more easily. (No telling when they expect not to meet massive resistance on that.)
> 
> *The misogynist choads of the South Dakota legislature sucked it up and tacitly admitted that they're out to ban contraception. *When faced with a bill with such alarming language as this, they were forced to vote it down:
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff. She does make a good point though, and it deserves being brought to light the actions that are being taken by anti-choice zealots to force their view of the abortion issue down the throats of the rest of the country.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Anti Choice? Is that the new buzz word being used now so the term Pro Life can be avoided. I guess Pro Life does make people sit up and take notice. If I thought killing the unborn was alright I'd avoid that term also.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Unless you have a uterus and ovaries in your body, your opinion on abortion should be considered totally irrelevant.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Sure thing. Somehow I think as the needle is shoved into the back of its skull to suck out its brains the baby probable doesn't really gave a damn about the gender of the idiot that made the decision to kill it. :eyeroll:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

upland420 said:


> Unless you have a uterus and ovaries in your body, your opinion on abortion should be considered totally irrelevant.


Say that to the men out there that have lost a child to an abortion without them ever having been told about it.

Abortion is wrong, and the fact I have a penis doesnt change that fact.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

upland420 said:


> Unless you have a uterus and ovaries in your body, your opinion on abortion should be considered totally irrelevant.


Someone has to look out for the helpless infant. Unfortunately you are either unwilling to do the right thing or unable.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

upland420 said:


> Unless you have a uterus and ovaries in your body, your opinion on abortion should be considered totally irrelevant.


That is total BS.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Horrid or not, which I believe it is totally horrid, the government needs to but out.

If you want to know why the republican party has lost so much ground in the last few years it is issues exactly like this one. They need to get back to the smaller government platform and forget this crap that is all smoke and mirrors. Until Roe vs Wade is overturned it is just going to spend a crapload in court to pass a law against abortion.

2 years ago South Dakotans rejected a basic all out ban, this year they rejected a ban with exceptions. The people have spoken, and South Dakotans are as conservative as any, they just don't want the government making any laws regarding this issue at the current time and the elected politicians need to realize this.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> upland420 wrote:
> Unless you have a uterus and ovaries in your body, your opinion on abortion should be considered totally irrelevant.


 COMPLETE :bs:

I was adopted at 5 months of age and now at the age of 62 I thank God daily that was the choice my birth mother made. I think, correct me if I am wrong, but you can hear a heart beat at 18 days. Abortition to me is not an option for an unplanned pregnancy.


----------

